# How to contribute



## bsaidus (Jul 22, 2016)

Hello!
I want to translate into french language chapters about Firewalls from the Handbook
i.e: https://www.freebsd.org/doc/fr/books/handbook/firewalls.html.
So where & how to submit that.
thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 22, 2016)

We've got handbooks for everything 

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/fdp-primer/


----------

